# Ohio Game Day Report with Pictures



## Crothian (Jan 19, 2003)

Well, I have to say it was a very successful Game Day.  We had 29 people show up and five great games ran.  I want to thank everyone who came and I hope you all had as much fun as I.  The roads were a little slick, so I hope everyone made it back okay.

I'd like to thank Piratecat for his Paranio scenerio.  That was a lot of fun and I'm glad I was able to play in it.

Next, thanks to Mark from Creative Mountain games.  I ran Whispering Woodwind and it was a blast.  Stay tune to hear the tale of the Fellowship of the Flute!!  

Hal from Mystic Eye Games gave some great prizes and I wasn't able to give them all away.  So, we have a start for prizes for the next one.

Lastly, but never least, I want to thank Clay for the bumper stickers that evewryone got and for the Die Roller that was given to one of the DMs.  

Thanks everyone and I encourage you all to share your stories


----------



## Mark (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: Ohio Game Day Report*

I am very glad that it went so well!



			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> *Next, thanks to Mark from Creative Mountain games.  I ran Whispering Woodwind and it was a blast.  Stay tune to hear the tale of the Fellowship of the Flute!!  *




..._Fellowship of the Flute_...

Perfect!  I look forward to the tale! 

Don't forget to send a list of the players and their Email addresses, please.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: Re: Ohio Game Day Report*



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I am very glad that it went so well!  Don't forget to send a list of the players and their Email addresses, please.
> 
> ...




They named themsleves and next Gameday I'm going to continue the story.  Don't know how I'm going to do that just yet.  Some time this week I'm going to post it as a Story Hour.  Thanks again Mark


----------



## Crothian (Jan 19, 2003)

What in the worlkd can that be?  A bump


----------



## MEG Hal (Jan 19, 2003)

Glad it was a success and glad we could be a small part of it...


----------



## Crothian (Jan 19, 2003)

MEG Hal said:
			
		

> *Glad it was a success and glad we could be a small part of it... *




Everyone was really happy and impressed with what you were able to do for us Hal.  Some of them were even talking about running the modules and then mailing them to each other so everyone could experience them.


----------



## Quickbeam (Jan 19, 2003)

I found a few minutes earlier than expected today, so here are my impressions and parting thoughts:

1) It was great meeting so many familiar names from the Boards.  I can't recall hanging around with a nicer group of people for ten hours, at any previous point in my life.

2) I had the opportunity to play d20 Modern for the first time ever, and absolutely loved the experience.  DanMcS did a great job DMing the session for an entertaining, vocal, and often raucous cast of characters.  And his endless patience with at least three newbie players was greatly appreciated.  I couldn't have asked for more out of my initial d20M game!

3) Whispering Woodwinds was a blast -- I mean, how can you not love a session that ends with the party's bard nicknaming the group The Fellowship of the Flute?!?  And Crothian kept the action running beyond the adventure's written end, since our merry band of miscreants wasn't done stirring up trouble .  Besides, it's not every day you get to roleplay an a**kicking female gnomish barbarian!!

4) Mr. Fidgit earns honorable mention as the most beloved person in attendance for providing us all with a free giant burrito lunch.  Thanks again for the thoughtful gesture.

5) I've never played Paranoia, and didn't get the chance yesterday, but the noise and laughter coming from that game has deifinitely piqued my interest.  Maybe at the next Ohio Gameday I'll give this game a shot...

6) Special thanks to Hal of Mystic Eye Games for generously providing so many excellent Bluffside products as roleplaying/DM door prizes.  And it's true, that severeal of us have already arranged for product exchanges after we've utilized them in our own games.  Also, thanks to Clay for the bumper stickers -- sorry you couldn't be there in person.

7) I'd like to compliment Mark of CMG for an enjoyable 1st level mini adventure with room for expansion.  As Crothian noted, the game _will_ continue in the future!!

Finally, I'd like to thank Crothian and everyone else from Clear Dragon to Lrd Apoc and anyone else I may be ignorantly forgetting, for making this happen.  Whether it was booking the Union room, or posting maps and directions, or simply providing background support, your efforts were sincerely appreciated by my buddy Alex and I.  We have every intention of making the upcoming Columbus Gamedays part of our gaming habit !!


----------



## Mark (Jan 19, 2003)

Quickbeam said:
			
		

> *3) Whispering Woodwinds was a blast -- I mean, how can you not love a session that ends with the party's bard nicknaming the group The Fellowship of the Flute?!?  And Crothian kept the action running beyond the adventure's written end, since our merry band of miscreants wasn't done stirring up trouble .  Besides, it's not every day you get to roleplay an a**kicking female gnomish barbarian!!
> 
> 7) I'd like to compliment Mark of CMG for an enjoyable 1st level mini adventure with room for expansion.  As Crothian noted, the game will continue in the future!!*




Thanks for the kind words.  Be sure to check your Email for a special post-gameday prize for your participation in the Ohio Gameday.


----------



## Quickbeam (Jan 19, 2003)

Mark said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Thanks for the kind words.  Be sure to check your Email for a special post-gameday prize for your participation in the Ohio Gameday.  *




Thanks Mark, but you obviously know that's not necessary.  My prize was making it home safely last night!!  We must have seen nearly two dozen cars in the ditch or spun out in the median between Columbus and Findlay .


----------



## Mark (Jan 19, 2003)

Quickbeam said:
			
		

> *Thanks Mark, but you obviously know that's not necessary.  My prize was making it home safely last night!!  We must have seen nearly two dozen cars in the ditch or spun out in the median between Columbus and Findlay . *




Perhaps they will help you escape from the imagined image of shoveling your car out this winter... 

Also, be sure to send your friend's Email.  I understand you had someone along with you who may not frequent these boards?

mark@creativemountaingames.com


----------



## Quartermoon (Jan 19, 2003)

Although I could only stay for the first event, I really enjoyed myself.  Thanks, DanMcS, for your great d20 Modern intro.  And thanks to my fellow Shadow Chasers for an often hilarous adventure in and around the buildings of OSU.

Don't forget what we learned, ok?

1. Yes, the portal is bi-directional.
2. Chasing after an elven hero will make you very, very hungry.
3. The giant sloth statue is NOT your enemy.
4. If your geology professor asks you to join a harmless little club, say NO!
5. Throwing a weighted net from the open door of a speeding van is not as hard as it looks.
6. Claiming that you know everything will only cause your companions to ignore everything you say.

And, most important of all,

7. Search the lake.  Cthulhu is always hanging around the lake.


----------



## LrdApoc (Jan 19, 2003)

Quartermoon said:
			
		

> *Although I could only stay for the first event, I really enjoyed myself.  Thanks, DanMcS, for your great d20 Modern intro.  And thanks to my fellow Shadow Chasers for an often hilarous adventure in and around the buildings of OSU.
> 
> Don't forget what we learned, ok?
> 
> ...





"Ebyn Knows, oh yes, Ebyn knows. Do you doubt Ebyn's Word??"
- Ebyn St. Claire, Shadow Hunter and general pain in the buttox


----------



## Quickbeam (Jan 19, 2003)

Mark:
You'll have his email address by tomorrow at the latest.

Quartermoon:
Don't forget that a swift kick to the head (at least when executed by Mei Lin) often deals more damage than a Glock.  Running with several arrows penetrating your torso ain't easy.  And poking a frightened time traveler with arrows isn't considered good form!!  BTW, how was the dinner party?

Lrd Apoc:
Sorry about spelling your username incorrectly earlier -- I've fixed the error.  And did you happen to read the fine print on Ebyn's business card?  It said, "Narcissistic oaf and self-aggrandizing goofball extraordinaire."


----------



## Clear Dragon (Jan 20, 2003)

> Besides, it's not every day you get to roleplay an a**kicking female gnomish barbarian!!




Who can't hold her liquor and wets herself!!  

Just repeating what I said in the other thread. Thanks to Crothian for suggesting and doing a lot of the organization. Thanks to the DM's, Mr Fidgit for the Burritos, Whoever brought the Krispy Kremes, and to HAL of MEG for supplying the prizes, and to everyone who came and played with an enthusiasm that was quite contagious. Perhaps everyone who posts could put in a quick blurb about what events they were in and who the played to help those like me who can't remember a name more than 3 seconds after hearing it.

Ryan


Gramm-O-Fon in Paranoia
Dell the Cleric in Whispering Woodwind
Old Crazy Pete in the Swashbuckling Game


----------



## alsih2o (Jan 20, 2003)

*Re: Ohio Game Day Report*



			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> Lastly, but never least, I want to thank Clay for the bumper stickers that evewryone got and for the Die Roller that was given to one of the DMs.
> 
> *




 my pleasure for sure, i hope it was fun, and i am so sorry i missed it. 

 anyone else who is running a game day feel free to contact em for support


----------



## DanMcS (Jan 20, 2003)

The game day was fantastic.  The players for my morning Modern game were great, and did such a good job creating character in just that four-hour game session.  The Fire Giant game was fun, and quite a lot of it was spent saying "you did _how much_ damage in one round?" to the other players, and laughing as Alex bemoaned the way we mistreated his poor villains.  I won a prize for most NPCs detonated 

The swashbuckling game was a hoot, even though we only got through the first encounter.  I didn't know enough french to stay completely in character, so the Captain was stuck exclaiming 'sacre bleu' (which I learned from Beauty and the Beast) and berating the crew.  I (my crew was also there) took on a pack of wererats, goblins, and wierd dogs with porcupine quills, and I think we got them all, but more importantly, I did it with panache.  And that's what really counts.


----------



## fett527 (Jan 20, 2003)

This was a blast!  I got to play Paranoia again after I played it the first time about 8 years ago I believe.  It is a great way to blow off steam.  I had to get things rolling by blowing away our Team Leader in the first 2 minutes for destroying computer property, ashockney didn't seem to mind too much. And of course starting the laser battle in R&D (like that wasn't going to happen!)  Thanks to Enkhidu for running it and to Piratecat for writing it.  I believe Crothian and I wanted to make sure we thanked Piratecat profusely for writing it.  Especially for Drac-U-Laa.  Yeah.

Thanks for the burritos Mr. Fidgit, didn't really get to talk to you, but thanks anyway!

  Hunting Fire Giants was a great time.  My Barbarian/Sorcerer worked out well.  Of course I made him to kill giants not survive a Slay Living spell from a high powered Mage (if that's what she was).  I believe I was the only one to go down, oh well.

  I of course enjoyed shooting at everything that moved (well, that didn't really move very fast or stayed in place long enough while I reloaded) in the swashbuckling campaign with my bomblaster and handkegs.  I was playing a gnome that had invented gun powder.  I was giving them what for!

  And thanks to everyone in the last game for waiting while we got Adriaticos.  I had it again for lunch yesterday.

  Again, this was a blast and we'll most certainly have to do it again!  Special thanks to Crothian for organizing!


----------



## ashockney (Jan 20, 2003)

Wow!  What a great day we had!

Thanks to everyone for making it so excellent.  

In Paranoia, it was my pleasure to play Can-O-Bul, the troubleshooting team leader (with a mutant ability to eat ANYTHING, although I restrained myself on the lunchpail...).  I have only played Paranoia once before, but I knew we were in for a good time when Fett527 read from the combat rules, "Your ability and skills mean nothing...you tell the GM what you hope to accomplish, and the more entertaining it is, the more likely your GM will allow it to be successful."  I can definitely work with that!  The hysterics ensued.  I particularly enjoyed the "unexpected gunbattle" while in R&D.  Can there be such a thing as an "unexpected gunbattle" in a game called "Paranoia"?!?!?  P-Kitty should know we were wearing our gas masks, of course!  

I ran the Return to the Hall of the Fire Giant King, based largely on Gary Gygax's fantastic third in the series of Against the Giants Modules.  For those unfamiliar, it is a dungeon crawl in the highest sense, particularly in a time crunch like this one-shot.  The players did an excellent job, and used very sound tactics throughout, which helped them to keep their heads.  In all, 17 Fire Giants, King Snurre, Queen Fruppy, and her pet 12-headed Lernean Pyrohydra Stubby were all dispatched without hesitation or remorse.  After a little trouble getting past a Greater Glyph of Slay Living, the party encountered very tough 3rd Edition versions of Eclavdra (Drow Cleric), her undead pets, and Obmi (Dwarven Fighter/Thief).  At the conclusion, they emerged victorious, in spite of the difficulty of this encounter.  Congratulations to all the excellent players.  I hope you enjoyed it!  

I was really surprised at how many people in my event commented that this was the first time they had ever played this a high a level in third edition...ever!  Wow!  That would be a great poll, for anyone who knows how to build one.  "What's the highest level you've played in 3rd Edition?" 

Krispy Kreme, Chipotle, and Adriatico's Pizza were all excellent!  Thanks to Mr. Fidgit and Fett527 for the hookup!  

I got some good digital pictures which I'll email to Crothian today from the event so everyone else can see this madcap crew.  

I'm looking forward to doing it again sometime!

Good Gaming!


----------



## Crothian (Jan 20, 2003)

Hey Ryan, glad you enjoyed it.  Could you e-mail Mark at CMG 

mark@creativemountaingames.com

He has a little prize for all of you who participated in the Whispering Woodwind.  Thanks


----------



## dshai527 (Jan 20, 2003)

Wow, I really had a great time and there are many people to be thanked, so let me get started.

1) Thank You Mr. Fidgit for the Burritos, the wife and I love Chipolte's.

2) Thank You Clay for the Dice Roller, it is awesome! I won the award as the best DM*, and I appreciate it very much. (*BY the way Best DM means I rolled higher on a D20 than the other DM's. It is only fitting to give an award for who rolls the highest.)

I will try to post a picture of it here to show everyone.

3) Thank You Crothian for arranging the activities and for the Whispering Woodwinds campaign, my Half-orc bard and I had a blast, before and after the bean incident. Aurora also loved the game although it took her some time to get over her shyness.

I have recieved a copy of the module but I won't read it till we finish the game. I would hate to ruin the illusion of what the flute might do to us.  

Best Lines: "Its the shell game, just tell me where the little red ball is and win some gold."

"Its in your belt pouch."

"Ummm....best 2 outta 3?"

4) Thank you creative mountain games for all the wonderful modules , I can't wait to use them. 

5) Thank you to all my Swashbuckling players, I had a great time DMing, even if we did only get through one fight...one 2 1/2 hour fight. You guys made an old sea dog's day with your flashy moves and utter destruction of all that was around you. 

Great lines: (Besides 'sacre bleu')

"Can I parry with the were-rat?"

"My armor class is 18 plus the were-rat"

"Since they all climbed out, I stay behind and make combat noises and shout back that more thieves have arrived but I can handle them!"

I will also post the characters on-line for those of you who requested a copy of their character, and I will be hoisting part two of the game when next we meet. Maybe we can finish a second fight.  

6) Fellowship of the flute, Thank you for helping to create a wonderful party of misfits to adventure with and protect the Bard.

Also Quickbeam if you need a place to crash for the next event, so you don't have to worry about travel time as much, you and friends are welcome to stay with Aurora and myself, we have plenty of room.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 20, 2003)

We have pictures!!  So, hopefully this will workin poosting them and identifying all in there.  If I get your name wrong, please correct me and I apologize.  We had 29 people there, we don't have pictures of everyone though.  So, here's the first one:

This is a very unflatering picture of myself.  I'm posting it first so everyone realizes I'm not removing the bad pictures.  I was not expecting the camera, obviously.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 20, 2003)

Next we have number 2:

I think the guy on the left is..Umm, not sure but on the right is Bubblicious


----------



## Crothian (Jan 20, 2003)

The third one:

The guy on the left is Nightsend, Clear Dragon's DM.  The other is BButler


----------



## dshai527 (Jan 20, 2003)

Replaced with random text!


----------



## Crothian (Jan 20, 2003)

Fourth one (I'm numbering them so people can go, Hey in number X that's actually...)

This is a far view of the Parania game.  Far right and standing is Enkihidu who ran it.  One the right and sitting is a much picture of me.  In the middle in the black facing away is Fett527.  Far side of table facing us is Cleardragon.  And on left facing away is Bubblicious


----------



## Crothian (Jan 20, 2003)

Fifth one is:

This is the d20 Modern Game.  Far Right in the blue shirt is Alex.  BButler is next to him on the far side of the table.  Quartermoon is the woman with the yellow jacket facing away.  Quickbeam is next to her.  The guy in the blue we can't see id LrdApoc, and the guy facing us is DanMcS


----------



## Crothian (Jan 20, 2003)

The sixth one is:

An easy one, this is the battlemap for the Hall of the Firegiants.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 20, 2003)

Just go to the next reply, this didn't work


----------



## LrdApoc (Jan 20, 2003)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *Fifth one is:
> 
> This is the d20 Modern Game.  Far Right in the blue shirt is Alex.  I don't recall the man next to him (nive guy though we played illuminati together).  Quartermoon is the woman with the yellow jacket facing away.  Quickbeam is next to her.  I'm not sure who's in the blue that we can't see, and the guy facing us is DanMcS *




The guy you can;t see in the modern photo is me.


----------



## DanMcS (Jan 20, 2003)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *This is the d20 Modern Game.  Far Right in the blue shirt is Alex.  I don't recall the man next to him (nive guy though we played illuminati together).  Quartermoon is the woman with the yellow jacket facing away.  Quickbeam is next to her.  I'm not sure who's in the blue that we can't see, and the guy facing us is DanMcS *




Yep, I'm that guy.  I'd tell you everyone's name at the table, but the problem was that between their name, their login name, and the names they made up for their characters, I had 18 names to remember, and it just didn't work out.  There's somebody missing from that picture, too, we had 6 players plus me.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 20, 2003)

Number 7 :

We have Fett527 on the left, the other two I don't recall.  We really did need name tags.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 20, 2003)

Number 8: 

THis is the Fire Giant game.  We have ashockney in the front with the computer.  He ran the game and provided the camera.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 20, 2003)

Number 9:

Another picture of the Firegiant game


----------



## Crothian (Jan 20, 2003)

Number 10:

More of the fire giant game


----------



## Crothian (Jan 20, 2003)

Number 11:

Fellowship of the Flute.  From left to right we have: Alex, Clear Dragon, Quickbeam, Aurora, and dshai527


----------



## Crothian (Jan 20, 2003)

Number 12:

Picture of Clear Dragon (left) and Alex (Right).  Alex clamed he could cast the blurr spell, like a fool I didn't believe him


----------



## Crothian (Jan 20, 2003)

Number 13:

Fett527


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 20, 2003)

This is great! I wish I could have been there. 

So, the Paranoia game went well?


----------



## Crothian (Jan 20, 2003)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *This is great! I wish I could have been there.
> 
> So, the Paranoia game went well? *




It was great.  During the final battle with Drak we distracted him by telling him that the infomation citizens have infinite clones, so he could eat them with impunity.  It was a lot of fun.


----------



## Mr Fidgit (Jan 20, 2003)

first of all, a big "you're welcome"   i was happy to be the bringer of the burrito coupons, and i hope everyone enjoyed them

secondly, the reason i'm not in the pic of the Modern game is that it was taken _before_ i joined the game (i sat in for a missing player)


----------



## Enkhidu (Jan 20, 2003)

Hoody hoo!

Boy howdy this weekends was loads o' fun.

Thanks to all the clones who gave their lives in service to the Computer - some really classic moments came out of this one, including one point where, after hearing the screams of a dying clone out of sight down an ultraviolet clearance corridor, all one of the hapless clones could say was, "Citizen? Do you still need that security escort?"

Thanks again to P-kitty for Bramst-O-KER's Paranoia - I had a hoot running it and laughs came easily all around.

So when is the next one of these?


----------



## fett527 (Jan 20, 2003)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *This is great! I wish I could have been there.
> 
> So, the Paranoia game went well? *




Absolutely!  I love coming up with lines of thinking that lead me to the conclusion that someone is a traitor or a commie or a mutant or a commie, mutant, traitor.   Such as starting the gun battle in R&D.  When we were handed the gas masks that we couldn't see through (there was a big cloud of noxious gas for those who did not play or write the game) I wandered around until I decided to take it off to try and figure out where I was.  My eyeballs immediately bled out of my skull and I proceeded to put my mask back on and yell for aid at the top of my lungs.  No one responded to me so I decided they all must be traitors because they won't aid their troubleshooting team member.  I let loose randomly with my modified six- shot laser blaster and killed the R&D guy on the first shot.  A battle with everyone involved quickly escalated.  FUN!!!


----------



## Crothian (Jan 21, 2003)

50-60 thousand people turned up for the National Championship celebration.  Wow, and they all stayed away and didn't bother us


----------



## Quickbeam (Jan 21, 2003)

dshai527:
Much like you, I'm not gonna read Whispering Woodwind and ruin the fun by learning what (if any) effects the flute may place the party under.  Also, thanks for the warm invitation to crash at your home next time...we may just take you up on the offer .  And tell Aurora she need not be shy -- her PC doesn't wet herself like mine, as Clear Dragon so kindly pointed out .


----------



## Crothian (Jan 21, 2003)

Don't worry about reading the module, the Flute has risen above what it is in there.


----------



## Clear Dragon (Jan 21, 2003)

The guy on the left in the third pic is my friend and DM Chris (posted to the signup thread under screenname Nightsend). He doesn't frequent the boards much so I better give away his identity for him.


----------



## Wolv0rine (Jan 21, 2003)

Man, I wish I could have made it.  Sounds like everything went great, so I'll cross my fingers that there's another Ohio game day, and that I have a chance of getting to it if there is.


----------



## BButler (Jan 21, 2003)

Just wanted to post and say that I too had a great time.  Many thanks to Crothian, Clear Dragon, and everyone else who helped set the gameday up.  

I played:

Eddie "Cowboy" Winters in Dan's insanely fun d20 Modern game, where I was half of the elf fishing team.  It just stands to reason that a martial artist and a gunslinger would choose to bring down an opponent with a van and a net.  

Battlemaster Thorn in ashockney's Hall of the Fire Giants game, where I learned that half damage from a 12-headed pyrohydra is still a bucketload of damage.

Illuminati with Crothian.  I'm still not sure I understand that game, though I did enjoy it.  

Yes, its true, I am the mysterious bald guy in the grey sweatshirt in all the pictures.

At any rate, It was great meeting you all; I had a great time, and I'm looking forward to the next one.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 21, 2003)

Wolv0rine said:
			
		

> *Man, I wish I could have made it.  Sounds like everything went great, so I'll cross my fingers that there's another Ohio game day, and that I have a chance of getting to it if there is.  *




There will be.  

BButler, sorry I forgot your name, corrections being made now.


----------



## Mark (Jan 21, 2003)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *Don't worry about reading the module, the Flute has risen above what it is in there. *




Now it levitates...?!?!


----------



## Crothian (Jan 21, 2003)

Mark said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Now it levitates...?!?!  *




I wouldn't put it past this flute.


----------



## dshai527 (Jan 21, 2003)

The flute is mine! ALL MINE!!! Its my precious. at least until I'm beaten to a pulp by a small gnome barbarian who perpetually wets herself, or I lose it to an elven warrior while taking a chance at the shell game.


----------



## alsih2o (Jan 21, 2003)

dshai527 said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 2) Thank You Clay for the Dice Roller, it is awesome! I won the award as the best DM*, and I appreciate it very much. (*BY the way Best DM means I rolled higher on a D20 than the other DM's. It is only fitting to give an award for who rolls the highest.)
> 
> ...




 my pleasure indeed dshai, i hope it serves you well. yet another step in my master plan to have everyone in the world be within a tstones throw of something i made


----------



## dshai527 (Jan 21, 2003)

Clay, 
It is truely a beautiful piece, and as soon as I can find a digital camera I will get a picture of it up. It will be going into my wife's art room with her fairy collection (Yes a whole room full of fairies). She fell in love with it when she first saw it and after none of my dice fit in the top opening she claimed it from me. (Pirated might be a better term.)

Thank you once again! (If you have any fairies let me know, our anniversary is coming up and I need to find her something! Price is no object...okay it is, but I think your work would be well worth it.)


----------



## alsih2o (Jan 21, 2003)

NONE of your dice? damn. sorry bout that, i have a had a few problems with d20's, but that is out of line. send me an address, i will make it up to you 

 here is the fairy stuff i am working on. i work very slowly on such items, as they suffer from my "real work"


----------



## dshai527 (Jan 21, 2003)

None of my dice is a bit of an overstatement, since I have several hundred or more, but the 20's, 12's, 8's and 10's I tried were all too large, the six siders I own have a rounded edge and slipped through though, but by then Aurora had decided it was hers. 

There is no need to make it up to me as it is a wonderful work of art and has made my wife very happy. I am very interested in your fairies though if you don't have buyers lined up already. 

Our anniversary is not until April 1st but I like to get gifts lined up early. Aurora is studying interior design and is creating our dining room with a forest theme complete with her entire Fairy collection, and your piece which she has aptly titled "The Green Man".


----------



## Quickbeam (Jan 21, 2003)

Just thought I'd chime in and say, "WOW!!!!"  Those fairies look amazing Clay.


----------



## d20Dwarf (Jan 21, 2003)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *Number 7 :
> 
> We have Fett527 on the left, the other two I don't recall.  We really did need name tags. *




How long did that dude in Photo 7 balance the clock on his head? That's amazing!


----------



## Crothian (Jan 21, 2003)

d20Dwarf said:
			
		

> *
> 
> How long did that dude in Photo 7 balance the clock on his head? That's amazing! *




And that's just one of the many talents that was performed at the Ohio Gameday!!  

Edit: You should come to the next one, Wil.  It's what only a 14 hour drive?


----------



## Bubbalicious (Jan 22, 2003)

*Ohio Gameday*

The guy on the left is Scott.  He's just a guy in my CCNA class who doesn't post here yet, but made the trip from my telling him about it three days before!

Thanks to all the DM's for DM'ing, the writers for writing, and the other players for helping blow s#*t up!

In Paranoia I was Bront-O-SOR, Morale Officer (as unbelievably stupid as unbelievably strong).  Sorry, gang, but in my character's description I was told I enjoy ripping peoples arms off...I figured ya gotta do something with their arms...up their behinds seemed as good a place as any!  And hey!!!  The citizen still hadn't told us he DIDN'T need that escort! (Bront has a bit of a one-track mind)

In the Fire Giant King, I had the great pleasure to be allowed to play AShockney's old P.C., Jank (think tank) Orothiar, a 14th level (almost seemed closer to 30th) Dwarven Fighter/Barbarian/Dwarven Defender/Battle Rager with, like, a Bazillion HP's, an AC of about 100 (not really) and the ability to squish a 12-headed Pyrohydra in one attack like a cockroach (and not even a dire cockroach!).  Four axe swings: four hits, three of them crits for, like 238 points of damage (not an exaggeration) on a creature that almost killed two 14th level PC's with one breath (at half damage, no less, as BButler pointed out).  Anyway, sorry, AShockney, for wiping out your little pet so fast, but some of us woulda died! It's a great character, and I have now downloaded the battle-rager class from www.badaxegames.com it's a pretty cool class without seeming too unbalanced.  I hope I can use the class again sometime in the future.

And, finally, in the Swashbuckling mini-epic, I played (insert character name here) the Elven Sorceror/badguy exploder!  I was barely awake by then, so I didn't get to (Aaaaargh! Avast! Shiver Me Timbers!) Pirate it up nearly as much as I would have liked. (besides, would an Elf really say Aaaaargh! anyway?)  

I hope we can make this a regular or semi-regular thing.


----------



## Mark (Jan 22, 2003)

*Re: Ohio Gameday*



			
				Bubbalicious said:
			
		

> *I hope we can make this a regular or semi-regular thing. *




After February, I think the next Chicago Gameday will be set for early June.  Late June runs to close to Origins and Gencon.  It might be cool to see how many Gamedays can be set up across the country for the same day.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 22, 2003)

Fellowship of the Flute Story Hour:

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=38218


----------



## CrazyDrake2 (Feb 19, 2003)

Two questions:

when i the next gameday? i dont want to miss that one too!

Fett, are you a student at OSU? and if so, do you take EE261?


----------



## Mr Fidgit (Feb 19, 2003)

the discussion for the next Ohio game day is here: http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=38745&pagenumber=1


----------



## fett527 (Feb 20, 2003)

CrazyDrake2 said:
			
		

> *Two questions:
> 
> when i the next gameday? i dont want to miss that one too!
> 
> Fett, are you a student at OSU? and if so, do you take EE261? *




Hope you're still reading this thread.

No I am not a student at The Ohio State University home of the 2002 NCAA Football National Champions.

The closest I came to being a student at OSU was visiting my now wife almost every weekend for about 3 years while she was a student there.  That's why I was jonesing for Adriaticos, she lived in Smith hall and we had it almost every weekend.


----------



## Kaffis (Feb 20, 2003)

Wow, must have missed this thread, as I started lurking the boards soon after the Game Day, thanks again Bubba for the heads up.

Yeah, the bearded guy in the grey shirt would be me.


----------

